# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola (Clinique Reine Fabiola

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola (Clinique Reine Fabiola)
Avenue du Centenaire 73
Montignies-sur-Sambre

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola.*

----------

